# Which provider to go with - UPC or NTL



## Passport1 (18 Feb 2011)

Hi
With Eircom proposed changes in charges and terms and conditions thinking of moving from them for home phone and bb

Am split between the following   as as they seem to meet my needs.  

*Vodafone Ireland Value Broadband + Talk Anytime @*

45 per month including  local and national calls at any time and 200 mins to vodafone nums 8Mb down / 512kb up, 40 GB Usage allowance and wireless router for free if ordered on line) 

and 

*UPC Fibre Power Broadband 10 & Home Phone Anytime World @* 

43 per month + 7.75  dont need tv package including  local and national calls at any time, no mobile calls (not really import to me), 400 free international minutes per month to fixed landline numbers e.g. in US and UK, 10Mb down / 1Mb up Usage of 120 GB per month and 
Wi-fi Router Provided not provided by default but Wireless router available for €49.99 if required. 


However im split as to which one to go with as reviewing posts and threads and reviews on the site and various forums its seems that both providers are getting negative and positive feedback in equal measure in terms of reliability, customer support, speeds. Wireless router supplied etc 

I am totally confused as to which one to go with - as once go in with one am tied in for 12 months and then if they prove to be probleatic i stuck

Any people using these packages from these providers - thoughts/feedback - which one would be best option to go with

Will my wireless router from eircom work if i go with UPC 
I am based in greater dublin/kildare area
Thanks


----------



## horusd (18 Feb 2011)

I have the vodafone BB + anytime package, never had a problem (I'm in Dublin area). Although I have seen here people complain about them. I did a tech.problem once, not Vodafone's problem really, it related to Eircom line replacement or something. I have to say my one complaint was trying to get thro to Vodafone. Once I got thro they were fine, but I was waiting ages. Then again, that seems to be the norm!

A friend has the UPC deal for internet +TV,no phone, both are fine. I did have UPC for TV only a few yrs back and found them awful to deal with - even Joe Duffy got involved with a string of complaints! (not mine tho). That said, I hear they have worked on improving the service, but personally I would be reluctant to go back. Maybe you should check with a few neighbours and see what they have before opting one way or other? Sometimes it seems as service is very much a localised, as to whether it's good or not.


PS: when you say NTL, I assume you mean UPC?


----------



## Passport1 (19 Feb 2011)

Thread title should read 

*Which provider to go with - UPC or VodaFone *


----------

